# Yamaha RX-V3800 problem (connecting pc via hdmi)



## friedman30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to connect a PC (Radeon 3870 with dvi to hdmi connector and a hdmi to hdmi cable) to my new Yamaha RX-V3800 receiver.
The PC was connected to the TV set directly until now. (all worked fine)

I have changed the setting in the receiver so that the input would be the hdmi.
When I turn on the receiver I get to see the PC for a few seconds before the receiver turns on it's screen-saver (wallpaper?) and I can't get it to show the PC again.

:crying:

I have tried a new driver for the computer's graphic-card, tried setting the wallpaper off, nothing helps.

Any idea on how to solve this? ? ?

Thanks!

Dror


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like a HDMI handshake issue, very common problem with this sort of connections. Make sure your sending the proper resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It may also be a boot sequence issue (common with HDMI). Turn the TV on first, the receiver on second and the PC last.


----------



## friedman30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! 

So, where can i find more info regarding the "handshake" procedure?
Is there any way to check this?
onder:

I guess that the resolution is right (both devices support 1080p), but how do i know what is the right refresh-rate? (should i send a refresh-rate that fits the receiver of the TV ?) 

Thanks! 

Dror


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

friedman30 said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> So, where can i find more info regarding the "handshake" procedure?
> Is there any way to check this?


The "handshake problems" are not fixable sometimes it works and sometimes it wont. Lots of people have good luck with it cooperating but for others its a nightmare. 



> I guess that the resolution is right (both devices support 1080p), but how do i know what is the right refresh-rate? (should i send a refresh-rate that fits the receiver of the TV ?)


The refresh rate is the Hz and should be set to 60Hz on your PC. The receiver will not likely accept any higher setting or pass through anything higher. The display will however take some other higher settings.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HDCP Strikes Again!

Sorry, misery loves company.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> HDCP Strikes Again!
> 
> Sorry, misery loves company.


And did you hear the news just to make things even more ridiculous there is apparently a HDMI version 1.4 coming out soon. :gah: I've just about had enough with these HDCP issues as i am sure thats why my Samsung ocationally drops the video when playing BluRay movies.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about HDMI 1.4 too much. I think it will be years before we see any products, and these new connectors just aren't going to fly. It's going to have to take a very compelling product category, probably centered in some way around the data channel, to bring 1.4 into the homes.


----------



## friedman30 (Jun 10, 2009)

So, is there any solution to the problem ? ? ?

:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not really, Going back to the PC directly to the display may be your best option. Or try a different graphics card.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Component output.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you try different boot sequences?


----------



## friedman30 (Jun 10, 2009)

What do you mean by "different boot sequence" ? (PC boot sequence? PC-Receiver boot)

Can any of you recommend a graphic-card that would work for sure? (with hdmi out)

:reading:

Dror


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

friedman30 said:


> What do you mean by "different boot sequence" ? (PC boot sequence? PC-Receiver boot)
> 
> Dror


As in post #3.


----------



## friedman30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Problem solved!!! :yay2:

Seems that the problem was with the HDMI cable from the PC to the receiver.
I got a different cable, and now everything works just fine (including the sound via HDMI)

I guess that there are HDMI cable that are not compliant with HDMI 1.3a 

So, if you have a problem, do not give up !

Hope this will help to others.

Cheers, :jump:

Dror


----------

